# For those observing Veteran's Day...



## debodun (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2017)

Put my flag out  first thing this morning.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 11, 2017)

My flags flying today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2017)




----------

